# Is this the new Princeton Tec EOS 70 lumen packaging?



## Beacon of Light (Feb 17, 2010)

It doesn't look anything like the packaging of the 50 lumen EOS 4 mode I bought last year. Mine looks like the following picture. Is it too soon to be seeing new packaging or is this a different model (like the tactical model which I'm not familiar with)?






I guess it wouldn't matter either way as the runtime is the same as the older model. I'd just like a second EOS since I love mine so much and it doesn't look like Zebralight is going to be updating the H50/H50B/H501 to include the moon modes that they have on the new Zebralight flashlights (but not headlamps).


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 17, 2010)

Seems like "1 watt led" is synonomous with Lux1/Lux3, but thats just based on what I've seen of other manufactures.


----------



## jch79 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like PT is no longer "Made in USA" - now "Assembled in USA".  Bummer

EDIT: Just wrote PT to see what "Assembled in USA" means to them. Will keep you updated, for those who care or are interested.


----------



## saabgoblin (Feb 17, 2010)

jch79 said:


> Looks like PT is no longer "Made in USA" - now "Assembled in USA".  Bummer
> 
> EDIT: Just wrote PT to see what "Assembled in USA" means to them. Will keep you updated, for those who care or are interested.


I believe that SOME of their lights are still US made while others in their line are farmed out to other countries to reduce production costs although things may have changed so don't quote me on this.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 17, 2010)

Hopefully someone from Princeton Tec can answer whether this is indeed the packaging for the new 70 lumen EOS models.


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 17, 2010)

jch79 said:


> Looks like PT is no longer "Made in USA" - now "Assembled in USA".  Bummer
> 
> EDIT: Just wrote PT to see what "Assembled in USA" means to them. Will keep you updated, for those who care or are interested.



I think that's synonymous with "Assembled in the USA, of foreign and domestic components"). The LED is certainly made in Asia, and the optic is reportedly a Carclo (UK company, not sure where they're made).


----------



## woodentsick (Feb 18, 2010)

Interesting...

Where did you buy it from? 

Since the packaging says 1-watt LED I'd be inclined to say this is the older 25 lumen model. They would have written Maxbright Rebel LED instead of 1-watt. And the packaging seems a step backward from their 50 lumen EOS packaging. Also I'm sure they would make clear the fact that it was 70 lumens if this was the case. However because it says 'Assembled in USA' instead of 'Made in USA' it seems more recent....

It's definitely not the EOS Tactical.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's what the 25 lumen LED/optic looked like http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/princetontec_eos.htm

That packaging looks like the same packaging on FLR.


----------



## jch79 (Feb 18, 2010)

jch79 said:


> Looks like PT is no longer "Made in USA" - now "Assembled in USA".  Bummer
> 
> EDIT: Just wrote PT to see what "Assembled in USA" means to them. Will keep you updated, for those who care or are interested.



Team - 

I heard back from my contact at PT:

*"**The light is still made in the US but the LED’s come from a source outside the US."*

So that's what "Assembled in USA" means to them. I'm glad to see they're sticking with US-made when they can. 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## holm0299 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got back from REI. I purchased the new 70 lumen Remix. Here's a picture of the packaging. I'm assuming they will do the same thing for the EOS (just put a sticker over old lumen rating). That's what they did for the APEX upgrade as well.


----------



## woodentsick (Feb 20, 2010)

holm0299 said:


> Just got back from REI. I purchased the new 70 lumen Remix. Here's a picture of the packaging. I'm assuming they will do the same thing for the EOS (just put a sticker over old lumen rating). That's what they did for the APEX upgrade as well.




Sorry to hijack this thread, but that's sure a nice looking headlamp!!!
Please post a review and pics if you can :thumbsup:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Feb 20, 2010)

Did Princeton Tec fix what reviewers posted that the plastic battery door breaks easily on the Remix shown above?


----------



## holm0299 (Feb 21, 2010)

woodentsick said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but that's sure a nice looking headlamp!!!
> Please post a review and pics if you can :thumbsup:



Yes, I'm a fan as well. It's not regulated, which is a downside for me but I've been happy with PT products. I may try to get some comparison shots to my EOS 50lm for reference. It is noticeably brighter, but has a more green/yellow tint. 



Beacon of Light said:


> Did Princeton Tec fix what reviewers posted that the plastic battery door breaks easily on the Remix shown above?




Not quite sure. I haven't had it long enough to properly test it. I have heard about the issue though. Sounds similar to the infamous APEX hinge weakness. By the way, my barely used 130lm APEX just cracked. Never did anything to it, just noticed a cracked hinge.


----------



## Marko (Feb 24, 2010)

holm0299 said:


> I haven't had it long enough to properly test it. I have heard about the issue though. Sounds similar to the infamous APEX hinge weakness. By the way, my barely used 130lm APEX just cracked. Never did anything to it, just noticed a cracked hinge.



Princeton Tec FUEL has similar issues with battery cover, the hinge on the battery cover brokes easily (at 2009 models, hope new models hold up better). Sorry OT. 

Hmmm... should I buy the new 70 lumen EOS...


----------



## woodentsick (Feb 25, 2010)

Marko said:


> Hmmm... should I buy the new 70 lumen EOS...



Uhh..... YEAH!!!:twothumbs:naughty:


----------

